#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Help: wall thickness spreadsheet of offshore gas pipeline

## cindy_dianita

Dear all, 
Please help me if you have spreadsheet for  wall thickness determination of  offshore gas pipeline .
I really need it for my study. I need to calculate and also understand the algorithm to find the optimal wall thickness. 


Thanks a bunch.See More: Help: wall thickness spreadsheet of offshore gas pipeline

----------

